# Dreamweaver Play Sound Behavior Problem!



## UnderRated (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello.
I'm trying to use the play sound behavior when the mouse "rollover" a link.
I have selected the link and selected the mouseOver event.
Then when I go to my browser to test this, it asks me if I want to download the sound and my security thing comes up... Is there a way around this, what can i do???
I've seen people say to do this in flash but I don't want to use flash.
I'm using dreamweaver, i just want a tiny sound every time a link is rolled over.
Can someone help me on this???
Thanks so much for your time,

Josh:up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Perhaps this is what your looking for?

then your link is









You can add a mouseout tune too
add to the script;

function playTune2() {
document.all.base.src = "soundtwo.mp3"
}

and add to the link;

onmouseout="playTune2()">

EDIT:
I also found this just now, maybe it will work too?
http://www.entheosweb.com/website_design/play_sound.asp


----------

